# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker V..1004 added Huawei E589,ZTE MF60,ZTE MF68,ZTE MF70 & more inside

## mohamed73

*DC-Unlocker V..1004 added Huawei E589,ZTE MF60,ZTE MF68,ZTE MF70 & more inside*      Added: 
Modems:
Novatel Ovation MC996D 
Routers: 
Huawei E5776s
Huawei B153
Huawei *E589*
ZTE *MF60*
ZTE MF68
ZTE MF70
ZTE MF80
ZTE MF93
ZTE *MF51,MF61* and other ZTE routers that have no com ports 
Added Windows 8 support 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Yazanalghazzi

😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃

----------


## Yazanalghazzi

اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## salammmm

thanksssssss

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك أخي على الموضوع 
ننتظر منك كل جديد أخي 
و جعل الله هذا الموضوع بميزان  
حسناتك.. 
بالتوفيق بإذن الله

----------


## Arnoob

:Big Grin:  Thank you

----------


## mshvet

شكرا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## star1028

الف شكر على المجهود

----------


## salahfastlink

اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------

